# Linux Parody in GTA4



## unni (May 5, 2008)

Following my post Apple Parody in GTA4, I did a search for some thing similar for GNU/Linux & Microsoft. I came across this about Linux, but sadly nothing about Microsoft (except the To$$ OS reference in one of the Eunux pages).  
*



			The fake internet in Grand Theft Auto 4 is so wonderful it defies explanation: You need to be experience it to see its full beauty. Ads overflow promoting useless wares, Web 2.0 sites bask in their uselessness...
		
Click to expand...

*


> While the GTA series has always been a parody machine, the fake GTA internet is so skillfully on-target it gives chills.
> Yesterday The Unofficial Apple Weblog shared Rockstar’s Apple parody in the fake GTA internet…and to be honest it was rather weak. Funny enough but it hit the only the cliches (cost, ego, beauty over substance). *A hit and run satire at best.*
> *But since people seemed to enjoy the tame Apple edition, I thought the internets might enjoy a real Rockstar satire, this time on Linux.* The roast rages on for six pages, including one Q&A page which goes to town and back on the corpse of poor Linus Torvald and friends. It makes the Apple parody look like an endorsement by comparison. Enjoy!
> 
> ...



For the complete page, go here: *www.welcometopixelton.com/2008/05/02/apple-parody-in-gta-4-bah-grand-theft-auto-skewers-linux/
Also here: *erratasec.blogspot.com/2008/05/hrmgta4-seems-to-not-like-linux.html


----------



## Pat (May 6, 2008)

Lol! These guys rock


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

The Images are not clear, so i can't read


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

too funny.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 6, 2008)

LOL, GTA Rulezzz!


----------



## ray|raven (May 6, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> The Images are not clear, so i can't read


+1, Cant read clearly.
But from what i can read, the Apple parody sounds funnier


----------



## karnivore (May 6, 2008)

Is it my imagination or is it just coincidence that EUNUX sounds similar to EUNUCHS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Is it my imagination or is it just coincidence that EUNUX sounds similar to EUNUCHS


its only yet another joke.


----------



## x3060 (May 6, 2008)

these guys are awesome  . . lol


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

Mazaa aa gaya.......
But I've also found that Apple one better.......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------

